# Unusual Middle Name For Amelie?!?!



## kiraelliott

My husband and I can't agree on a middle name for our baby girl - we both love Amelie and her surname is Elliott so unfortunately this rules out any names beginning with an 'a', names with too many L's, ones ending in 'ie' and too many m's lol. 

I love French names and some of the ideas that have been turned down by my husband include Bijou and Noelle :( Nothing seems to flow. It's really annoying! He says it should be a name that means something to us but with being unusual too it's difficult :/ And he's not suggesting anything *sigh* :( I really want a middle name for her. Hellllp!!!


----------



## Lil_Apple

Hmmmm cant think of anything at mo didnt want to read and run...

Amelie is beautiful...:flower: I can almost picture a lil girl with that name its super sweet xx


----------



## Phantom

Genevieve :thumbup:


----------



## mammym

What about :

Amelie Grace
Amelie Rose 

just an idea x


----------



## lauraclili

What about Catherine or Chantal?


----------



## kiraelliott

Hmm something a little more unusual. I dunno I think i'm asking too much! lol! xxx


----------



## lauraclili

Clohilde is French and pretty unusual, even in France! 

I also had a thought... One of my friends at University had Neige as her middle name as she was born in France in the middle of a snow storm! 

x


----------



## Lil_Apple

Clementine? :flower:


----------



## aliss

My OH is French and oh boy did we spend ages trying to find a girl's name (as you can see from my ticker, it was pointless anyways!)

So I did a thread a while back maybe you'll get some ideas:
https://www.babyandbump.com/baby-names/215823-beautiful-french-names-female.html


----------



## Seraphim

Ffion is Welsh, but it could be French is you say it with the right accent ;)


----------



## mazee71

We have Bo picked for a girls middle name

Amelie Bo Elliott
Amelie Star Elliott
Amelie May/Maia Elliott

Love the name Amelie xx


----------



## trumpetbum

Amelie Claudette
Amelie Delphine
Amelie Belle (maybe not THAT unusual but love that it means 'industrious beauty'.
Amelie Babette
Amelie Genevieve
Amelie Fleur
Amelie Calanthe
Amelie Camile
Amelie Felicienne
Amelie Celesse
Amelie Coco
Amelie Coraline
Amelie Coretta
Amelie Cosette (love this as I love Les mis :lol: )
Amelie Heloise


----------



## RubyRainbows

Amelie Isabeau
Amelie Vivienne
Amelie Claire
Amelie Paige
Amelie Violet
Amelie Renee

I love Amelie Noelle by the way -- very pretty!

Why is it more important for the name to be "unusual"? I think a name that means something to you, or just a name you love & that sounds good/flows well...... are all more important than simply being "unusual" :shrug:


----------



## CedarWood

Amelie Rose

Amelie Juliette

Amelie Garnet

Amelie Faye

:flower:


----------



## kiraelliott

RubyRainbows said:


> Amelie Isabeau
> Amelie Vivienne
> Amelie Claire
> Amelie Paige
> Amelie Violet
> Amelie Renee
> 
> I love Amelie Noelle by the way -- very pretty!
> 
> Why is it more important for the name to be "unusual"? I think a name that means something to you, or just a name you love & that sounds good/flows well...... are all more important than simply being "unusual" :shrug:

It's not really that important at all, but when I was growing up everybody would tell me how lovely my unusual names were (Kira Illona Braid - well was til I got married now it's Elliott lol) and i'd like my little girl to experience the same thing as it boosts your confidence and I had zero as a child lol.

So far it's been narrowed down to either:

Amelie Clementine
Amelie Fleur

I love Fleur but my husband doesn't like it. I even tried to reason with him saying it could be either Amelie Clementine Fleur or Amelie Fleur Clementine but he's adament and doesn't think it sounds right :/ It probably doesn't, I just really want Fleur lol

Thanks for all ur help so far ladies, much appreciated and as you can see it's had an impact already! Now I just need to fight my corner!!! lol xxx


----------



## mizzk

*My faves are in pink *

*Adélaïde*
*Anaïs*
*Anastasie (Anastasia)*
*Anouk*
*Antoinette*
*Aurore*
*Célina*
*Corinne*
*Éléonore*
*Florence*
*Hélène*
*Henriette*
*Joséphine*
*Marcelle*
*Maryse*
*Mathilde*
*Renée*
*Simone*

*Hope you and OH manage to agree on a name soon lol GL *


----------



## trumpetbum

So if you chose Amelie Clementine (which is very cute btw) would her initials be ACE. That's pretty awesome :lol:


----------



## aliss

Hélène is nice. Keep in mind that it is pronounced "ay-lin" in French so it sounds like it starts with an A. But it is a beautiful name.

I also like Coralie and Manon (pronounced "Man-oh"), N not pronounced.

Here's a good site, with unusual French names (going backwards). This lists the least common. You may want to check out French websites for more as the English ones don't have all the unusual ones
https://www.linternaute.com/femmes/...i_sens=desc&f_tri_critere=naissance&f_page=11


----------



## Phantom

I still say Genevieve sounds beautiful! :blush:

Nicole
Aimee
Brigitte
Dominique
Colette
Elise
Lucie
Madeleine
Celene


----------



## Worrisome

Amelie Fleur is beautiful hun.
Amelie Celeste
Amelie Camille
Amelie Primrose


----------



## Deck

How about Reese?


----------



## sma1588

hmmmm sierra, sienna, nevaeh, brooke,carissa


----------



## aliss

Another classic French name is Mia


----------



## kiraelliott

Thanks again ladies. Pretty much decided on either Fleur or Clementine, although I am really tempted to have both... it doesn't sound too stupid does it? Be honest...

Amelie Fleur Clementine Elliott

????
xxx


----------



## sma1588

how do u say those names?


----------



## onlyme

Amelie Fleur Elliot sounds perfect to me. I think having Clementine too is a bit of a mouthful, but then again, she's not ever going to need to say it all at once!


----------



## kiraelliott

onlyme said:


> Amelie Fleur Elliot sounds perfect to me. I think having Clementine too is a bit of a mouthful, but then again, she's not ever going to need to say it all at once!

Thanks, OH did say I could have it as he thinks it sounds okay, I think that's what it might be if nothing crops up between now and then! :)


----------



## ThatGirl

i wanted amelie winter rose x


----------



## Kent Mummy

kiraelliott said:


> My husband and I can't agree on a middle name for our baby girl - we both love Amelie and her surname is Elliott so unfortunately this rules out any names beginning with an 'a', names with too many L's, ones ending in 'ie' and too many m's lol.
> 
> I love French names and some of the ideas that have been turned down by my husband include Bijou and Noelle :( Nothing seems to flow. It's really annoying! He says it should be a name that means something to us but with being unusual too it's difficult :/ And he's not suggesting anything *sigh* :( I really want a middle name for her. Hellllp!!!




I love the name Amelie (I have two fave girl names and this is one of them) - I was thinking of Amelie Rose for my own baby.

Just read the other posts - Amelie Fleur is lovely.

Lorraine and Lily 2yrs and bump 32 weeks


----------



## Etoille

Amelie Soleil Elliot. (Soleil means sun)
Amelie Etoile Elliot (Etoile means star)
Amelie Camille Elliot (Camille means temple attendant, so a little odd but pretty)
Amelie Celine Elliot (Celine means heaven)

I am rather partial to Soleil and Celine!

Edit: Don't forget Celeste!! which means heavenly.

If you want more PM me, I have a bunch. :)


----------



## kiraelliott

Etoille said:


> Amelie Soleil Elliot. (Soleil means sun)
> Amelie Etoile Elliot (Etoile means star)
> Amelie Camille Elliot (Camille means temple attendant, so a little odd but pretty)
> Amelie Celine Elliot (Celine means heaven)
> 
> I am rather partial to Soleil and Celine!
> 
> Edit: Don't forget Celeste!! which means heavenly.
> 
> If you want more PM me, I have a bunch. :)

I loved Camille until I watched a programme where someones kid was called Kamile and it put me off which is awful really lol

Etoile sounds lovely... how do you pronounce that? xxx


----------



## fairy_gem

Hi, 

I really like Amelie Fleur Clementine Elliott, i think it flows better having both the middle names, its beautiful.


Just some other suggestions, just in case...

Desiree - it also means desired and longed for which i think is lovely.
Simone
Talia
Floria
Mireille - means miracle. (may be too many l's for you though)
Ophelia 

x


----------



## kiraelliott

I like Ophelia but it reminds me of orphan lol

Really like Etoile though but think that Amelie may struggle to pronounce it if ever asked at school! xx


----------



## Etoille

kiraelliott said:


> I like Ophelia but it reminds me of orphan lol
> 
> Really like Etoile though but think that Amelie may struggle to pronounce it if ever asked at school! xx

https://www.forvo.com/word/étoile/ <-- Click the link then click the play arrows beside the two pronounciations. I LOVE the name, and to use it in games I added an extra L. (Hence my username)


----------



## fairy_gem

kiraelliott said:


> I like Ophelia but it reminds me of orphan lol



Hehe!!

x


----------



## stacie-leigh

I like fleur as a middle name  Unfortunatly I get very put off by the name Amelie because it is my other halfs ex's name and she is such a cow bag! But secretly I do like the name  x


----------



## BessiiBoop

Sorry for the randomness but how is it pronounced is it like amy lee or Am-e-lee


xx


----------



## kiraelliott

BessiiBoop said:


> Sorry for the randomness but how is it pronounced is it like amy lee or Am-e-lee
> 
> 
> xx

lol more like the second one :) xx


----------



## aliss

Another nice one is .. CIEL... means sky (see-elle)


----------

